# Red Veiny Things?



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I have noticed a few little red veiny things on the glass on my tank..some on the front and some on the sides. There are 2-3 all grouped together, then its like 2 merge together after a while to make 1. They are only about half a cm long. Too small for me to take a decent pic of. Any ideas?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

maybe some type of algae?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

This is what they look like


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do they move around or just sit still? Are they obviously plant or animal?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

To be honest i really dont know if they move. I havnt seen them move, but they must...example in the morning 2 will be side by side..then in the evening their position will have totally changed. To me they dont look animal, more plant though. There are about 10 in total. All at different places though. Some 3ft apart.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... this is a toughie. The thing I thought it was when I first read the description isn't what it was, based on your drawing.
If it is moving, you might have one of those weird crawling sponges.

Is your drawing accurate?
Is what you are really seeing a central stalk from which about 20 little arms are branching in uneven bundles? It occurs to me that you might just be leaving out a critical detail. If they really do look like you've drawn, then I'm stuck.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Shall i take photo's of my red worm like things coming from the sand see if that will help person id it?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> Shall i take photo's of my red worm like things coming from the sand see if that will help person id it?


do it! you never know if it would help


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

this thread reminds me of War of the Worlds....with the little blood vine things from the aliens. lol


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hiya Olsalt..the drawings are exactly the same as what is on the glass only smaller, the biggest one is about half a cm others about 1/4cm. I will try and take a pic but its not easy as i have liverock behind them and you cant really see them as they blend into the rock. They are even the same colour as i have on the drawing. Sombody else somewhere must have had these? lol


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ive done another couple of drawings to show how they change. The first one is maybe in the morning and there are 3..then by the evening one is bigger and there are only 2..like 2 has got together?


----------

